# Safe wishes for Texas M.S. members and families



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks bud. We've got a ways to go before this event is behind us. The impact to the fishery in the middle and lower coasts of Texas, especially for speckled trout is terrible. Hopefully TPWD has an emergency mandate that requires catch and release of trout for a couple years.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea, doesn’t look good and we won’t know fully until they gas up and bacteria goes to work. Cross fingers but it looks pretty bad from East Matagorda south. Maybe padre escaped it a bit. Doubt it though.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> Yea, doesn’t look good and we won’t know fully until they gas up and bacteria goes to work. Cross fingers but it looks pretty bad from East Matagorda south. Maybe padre escaped it a bit. Doubt it though.


That’s what I’m hearing. I even saw spot on the news about the massive effort to save the sea turtles down there. Stay safe, looks like better weather is coming soon!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Thanks bud. We've got a ways to go before this event is behind us. The impact to the fishery in the middle and lower coasts of Texas, especially for speckled trout is terrible. Hopefully TPWD has an emergency mandate that requires catch and release of trout for a couple years.


Have you seen any reports for anywhere in the Galveston Bay complex? How’s West G bay look? I haven’t seen anything reported yet.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> Yea, doesn’t look good and we won’t know fully until they gas up and bacteria goes to work. Cross fingers but it looks pretty bad from East Matagorda south. Maybe padre escaped it a bit. Doubt it though.


We need a 👎 choice ! Sounds bad!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Have you seen any reports for anywhere in the Galveston Bay complex? How’s West G bay look? I haven’t seen anything reported yet.


Matt, so far the only pics and reports I've seen from West G bay is a few dead mullet. A neighbor saw 3 or 4 in his canal, which is relatively shallow. I drove around Tiki, into G-town looking and haven't seen any evidence of a notable fish kill here on the upper coast. If I'm off this weekend, I'm going to take the skiff out and go run the marshes and back lakes checking things out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mother Nature will do her thing, it’s what we all do after this that matters. CPR for me and my clients for a couple of years until the fishery can rebound.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Matt, so far the only pics and reports I've seen from West G bay is a few dead mullet. A neighbor saw 3 or 4 in his canal, which is relatively shallow. I drove around Tiki, into G-town looking and haven't seen any evidence of a notable fish kill here on the upper coast. If I'm off this weekend, I'm going to take the skiff out and go run the marshes and back lakes checking things out.


That’s good news.


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mother Nature will do her thing, it’s what we all do after this that matters. CPR for me and my clients for a couple of years until the fishery can rebound.


I hope the major majority of people take this approach. There was a already a bunch of people on FaceSuck that are bitching about it. Stupid people disgust me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> That’s good news.
> I hope the major majority of people take this approach. There was a already a bunch of people on FaceSuck that are bitching about it. Stupid people disgust me.


Yep and I don’t hold my tongue when it comes to conserving the fishery. If people took the proactive approach versus reactive we would be just fine but that is never the case. They have to fill those ice chests!!!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yep and I don’t hold my tongue when it comes to conserving the fishery. If people took the proactive approach versus reactive we would be just fine but that is never the case. They have to fill those ice chests!!!



Yep and as the population explodes, it will get even worse. Looks like there are some areas that won't be inundated with people, but that doesn't mean they can't pull a boat there lol. My county is hosed.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I just drove through northern Louisiana and it was a nightmare! I was basically the only guy on the road for 200 miles so I can’t complain there but man, it’s rough up there. Zero stores open most gas station aren’t even open. Most towns water systems are frozen.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yep and I don’t hold my tongue when it comes to conserving the fishery. If people took the proactive approach versus reactive we would be just fine but that is never the case. They have to fill those ice chests!!!


As no one should hold their tongue when it comes to conservation. There’s far too many “I will keep what I want because it’s legal” people out there. Maybe with this kill some those people will move on to other activities when they start blanking out more than filling stringers.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> As no one should hold their tongue when it comes to conservation. There’s far too many “I will keep what I want because it’s legal” people out there. *Maybe with this kill some those people will move on to other activities when they start blanking out more than filling stringers.*


My thought exactly as I started seeing the kill pics this week. If TPWD will step up, especially for trout, maybe the meat haulers will play more golf.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> As no one should hold their tongue when it comes to conservation. There’s far too many “I will keep what I want because it’s legal” people out there. Maybe with this kill some those people will move on to other activities when they start blanking out more than filling stringers.


Talking to a buddy in Corpus yesterday and I told him that maybe this will send all the go fast tournament boat crowd back to bass fishing.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Talking to a buddy in Corpus yesterday and I told him that maybe this will send all the go fast tournament boat crowd back to bass fishing.


We can hope. Or they will buy bigger motors to cover more ground now.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Talking to a buddy in Corpus yesterday and I told him that maybe this will send all the go fast tournament boat crowd back to bass fishing.


There may be some temporary closures or restrictions that sting at first, but always seem to benefit an injured fishery in the long run.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Talking to a buddy in Corpus yesterday and I told him that maybe this will send all the go fast tournament boat crowd back to bass fishing.


We can only hope. My guide buddy in POC is already planning on filling in the gaps because people are too greedy to go fishing with artificial and release fish. If they can’t stack more fillets in the freezer on top of their freezer burned bounty from the last decade they don’t want to go.
Good news is this will thin out the riff raff on the water and the people that only go fishing to fill coolers will hopefully move on to golf or some other hobby. 


Sublime said:


> We can hope. Or they will buy bigger motors to cover more ground now.


They are going to beat up the jetty and surf fishing more than ever after this. Meat haulers are never going to stop.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Pudldux said:


>


Great report on a very tough situation. Looks like the trout have taken a beating. We'll have to stay tuned for the video updates.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Talking to a buddy in Corpus yesterday and I told him that maybe this will send all the go fast tournament boat crowd back to bass fishing.


Too bad that the Redfish tournaments can't adopt the program similar to Major League Fishing where the catch is recorded and realeased in just minutes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Too bad that the Redfish tournaments can't adopt the program similar to Major League Fishing where the catch is recorded and realeased in just minutes.


The fish are not the issue, it’s the shoreline burning tower boats herding redfish all day for two or so days before the tournaments.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The fish are not the issue, it’s the shoreline burning tower boats herding redfish all day for two or so days before the tournaments.


Truth


----------

